

Jungleland - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/magazine/the-lower-ninth-ward-new-orleans.html

======
DanBC
Compare nature reclaiming New Orleans to the scientific controversy about
nature reclaiming Chernobyl.

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/14250489>)

(<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/ff_chernobyl/all/1>)

